# Kit Telecaster



## Dalecamino

I am pretty excited about this ! I've wanted to do this since I was 13 years old . This is somewhere on my "Bucket List" Finally , I found the kit that fits the budget . A Fender Telecaster , unfinished but , routed for the pick-ups and wiring . I'll have to shape the head and , do some sanding with 600 -1000 grit . Ordered some Translucent Blue dye & Clearcoat for the finish . The frets look to be pretty level and smooth , so I'll put it together and see how it sounds , then see about leveling and crowning . I have upgraded the pick-ups and tuners as well as the bridge & ferrals for running the strings thru the body . I REALLY want to thank Cgris Leadbetter (Chriselle) for giving me some very important tips on doing this . If I get this put together , I hope to have Chris build an Amp for me . Wish me luck on this first guitar project !


----------



## EBorraga

Looks like Eddie Van Halen in the making Chuck. When you get that baby done you'll have to have a jam session at the meeting:wink:


----------



## Dalecamino

EBorraga said:


> Looks like Eddie Van Halen in the making Chuck. When you get that baby done you'll have to have a jam session at the meeting:wink:


 Yeh Right Ernie ! :biggrin: Uhhh , I didn't mention ..... I'm making it , to learn how to play :redface: But, I'll be glad to bring it to the meeting !!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## hewunch

Sweet! Building a guitar is on my list too. And teles are my fav. I have owned 6 and still have my 1st. If u need any wiring help or pickup recommendations give me a shout


----------



## JerrySambrook

Chuck
    I built, repaired, and hot rodded guitars for a few years.
Give me a hollar if you need help.
Also still have someof my old manuals for specs.
Jerry


----------



## RAdams

That is gonna be a sweet Axe!! Congrats! I look forward to seeing it finished!!!


----------



## 2cor520

Looks cool.  What kind of paint job are you going with?


----------



## PenMan1

Chuck
I built a Tele also. It was a pile of fun. The only "strange" thing was that it took 4 times as much paint and clear coat as I originally estimated. That dry alder ash wood really soaks up the paint. Every time that I thought I was finished painting and ready to clear coat, two days later the grain of the wood would pop right back through. Good luck, this should be a fun, fun project.


----------



## hilltopper46

Good luck with your guitar project!


----------



## chriselle

Hey Chuck,

Well, looks like you are going to have a lot of support from other members here.  What are you going to do for a nut?  Also, I can't see in the picture but did they drill wiring channels from the neck pup route to the control cavity?  Enjoy the build and let me know what kind of amp you're interested in..:wink::wink:


----------



## wolftat

Chuck Nugent?????


----------



## PenMan1

Nah, put Texas Special pickups in it and be Chuckie Ray Vaughn!


----------



## Dalecamino

hewunch said:


> Sweet! Building a guitar is on my list too. And teles are my fav. I have owned 6 and still have my 1st. If u need any wiring help or pickup recommendations give me a shout


Thanks Hans ! I'll keep you in mind .



JerrySambrook said:


> Chuck
> I built, repaired, and hot rodded guitars for a few years.
> Give me a hollar if you need help.
> Also still have someof my old manuals for specs.
> Jerry


Thanks Jerry . It's great to know some of you guys here have knowledge to offer . I appreciate it ! Will hollar if I need to .



2cor520 said:


> Looks cool. What kind of paint job are you going with?


I ordered some Translucent Blue Dye from Guitar Re-ranch dot com , along with some Clearcoat . I've already tested the dye on a piece of 3/16 plywood . Great results . 



PenMan1 said:


> Chuck
> I built a Tele also. It was a pile of fun. The only "strange" thing was that it took 4 times as much paint and clear coat as I originally estimated. That dry alder ash wood really soaks up the paint. Every time that I thought I was finished painting and ready to clear coat, two days later the grain of the wood would pop right back through. Good luck, this should be a fun, fun project.


Thanks for the info . This body is Poplar . Light weight but dense wood . This dye covered the grain in this plywood piece in 3 coats . I'm just going to have to accept it the way it is , when it's done . 



chriselle said:


> Hey Chuck,
> 
> Well, looks like you are going to have a lot of support from other members here. What are you going to do for a nut? Also, I can't see in the picture but did they drill wiring channels from the neck pup route to the control cavity? Enjoy the build and let me know what kind of amp you're interested in..:wink::wink:


WHAT NUT ?? Yes , all the channels are drilled . The body is drilled for the bridge screws , and the neck is drilled for the neck to body screws . Thanks for the help Chris .



wolftat said:


> Chuck Nugent?????


 
Chuck Hendrix !:biggrin:

Thanks to all of you for the encouragement and offers for help . You just might have to answer some questions .:redface::biggrin:


----------



## hewunch

Looks to me like your nut is already installed. It is the piece at the transition of the headstock and the fretboard that has the slots in it that keep the strings in line.


----------



## Dalecamino

hewunch said:


> Looks to me like your nut is already installed. It is the piece at the transition of the headstock and the fretboard that has the slots in it that keep the strings in line.


 Yeh , it's there . Thanks !


----------



## toolcrazy

Wow, cool project. Where did you get the kit. I've been wanting another guitar forever, haven't played in years. This might be the way to go.


----------



## Bree

Well Chuck... this will be fun for you.  I got myself a banjo kit from Grizzly and made that a couple of years ago.  That was lots of fun.  I still can't play the darn thing like Earl Scruggs but it looks good!

I like to play the guitar though I am not all that good at that either.  But I have some nice guitars.  My fav is my Carvin DC-400.  I have always wanted to make a neck-through guitar like that Carvin with a hot top and a fast skinny neck.  Your little project might trigger me into doing something like that!!

I would probably have to buy a fretboard as I don't have the equipment to radius it properly.  But I think I have the tools necessary to make the rest of the guitar.  So keep posting progress PIX cuz you are getting me stoked!!
:musical-note::bananen_smilies008::musical-note:


----------



## Dalecamino

toolcrazy said:


> Wow, cool project. Where did you get the kit. I've been wanting another guitar forever, haven't played in years. This might be the way to go.


 I odered the kit from guitarfetish.com . They offer several different styles and woods . They recommend upgrading the components and , sell them on their site (which I did ) some of the good stuff (pick-ups) are on back order but can be found elsewhere . A word about this site . It is an online only business and ,  there is no telephone contacts . All correspondence is made by email . I am waiting for a response to my email . When I ordered my upgrade pick-ups , I received two bridge pick-ups although the invoice showed 1 bridge and 1 neck with chrome cap . Otherwise I'm happy so far . We will see .


----------



## Dalecamino

Bree said:


> Well Chuck... this will be fun for you. I got myself a banjo kit from Grizzly and made that a couple of years ago. That was lots of fun. I still can't play the darn thing like Earl Scruggs but it looks good!
> 
> I like to play the guitar though I am not all that good at that either. But I have some nice guitars. My fav is my Carvin DC-400. I have always wanted to make a neck-through guitar like that Carvin with a hot top and a fast skinny neck. Your little project might trigger me into doing something like that!!
> 
> I would probably have to buy a fretboard as I don't have the equipment to radius it properly. But I think I have the tools necessary to make the rest of the guitar. So keep posting progress PIX cuz you are getting me stoked!!
> :musical-note::bananen_smilies008::musical-note:


Jump in there Bree ! I don't want to be the only one doing this . I have to say , this neck is maple (unfinished) with a rosewood fret board . I took it downtown to a Musicians Repair place to have it leveled and crowned . The guy said it doesn't need it  , go ahead and put it together , try it out and , if there's any string buzzing , bring it back . 
 I'm gonna get started on it probably tomorrow . I have to start with the head . It comes squared at the top . I'll have to duplicate the Tele shape as close as I can and , cut out on my scrollsaw , then start sanding . After that , I need to drill the string holes thru the body .  THAT will be a challenge for sure .:redface: I'll get pics up as I go .


----------



## toolcrazy

dalecamino said:


> I odered the kit from guitarfetish.com . They offer several different styles and woods . They recommend upgrading the components and , sell them on their site (which I did ) some of the good stuff (pick-ups) are on back order but can be found elsewhere . A word about this site . It is an online only business and ,  there is no telephone contacts . All correspondence is made by email . I am waiting for a response to my email . When I ordered my upgrade pick-ups , I received two bridge pick-ups although the invoice showed 1 bridge and 1 neck with chrome cap . Otherwise I'm happy so far . We will see .



Thanks Much. When I can afford it, gonna buy a Strat kit. Just like Stevie Ray Vaughan. Can't wait.


----------



## Bree

dalecamino said:


> Jump in there Bree ! I don't want to be the only one doing this . I have to say , this neck is maple (unfinished) with a rosewood fret board . I took it downtown to a Musicians Repair place to have it leveled and crowned . The guy said it doesn't need it  , go ahead and put it together , try it out and , if there's any string buzzing , bring it back .
> I'm gonna get started on it probably tomorrow . I have to start with the head . It comes squared at the top . I'll have to duplicate the Tele shape as close as I can and , cut out on my scrollsaw , then start sanding . After that , I need to drill the string holes thru the body .  THAT will be a challenge for sure .:redface: I'll get pics up as I go .


 
Cut out a template from MDF.  Get it properly shaped.  Then cut your actual head using the template and flush trim router bit.  That will give you the best result with the least sanding and chance for error... just like David Marks does! 

String holes = Drill press.  Bring it over here to Buffalo and you can drill it on my New Steel City DP with a 6" throw!  Bring beer!  LOL!


----------



## Dalecamino

toolcrazy said:


> Thanks Much. When I can afford it, gonna buy a Strat kit. Just like Stevie Ray Vaughan. Can't wait.


Yeh , that one's next .



Bree said:


> Cut out a template from MDF. Get it properly shaped. Then cut your actual head using the template and flush trim router bit. That will give you the best result with the least sanding and chance for error... just like David Marks does!
> 
> String holes = Drill press. Bring it over here to Buffalo and you can drill it on my New Steel City DP with a 6" throw! Bring beer! LOL!


 This is a primative operation here . No routers , not even a bit . I'll see about a template . Thanks Bree , I'll be right over ! :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

So here's what I got done today , after visiting my daughter for her birthday and , going to Lowes for supplies . The after market necks come in the paddle shape , so not to infringe on Fender trade marks . So I made up a shape similar to the original . I drew out a line , and cut close with my trusty 10" Bandsaw . Made it pretty easy . Took it to the Beltsander and got it closer . Then it was 320 by hand , followed by 600 dry . Right now it has two coats of Deft Laquer on it . I'll put two more on it . I made a temporary neck for handling the body as I'm coating it tomorrow after sanding .


----------



## chriselle

Moving right along I see Chuck....looking good.


----------



## SRT8invasion

*Blue dye*

Blue food coloring makes a great translucent dye.  Dyed buckeye burl and acrylic.  The stand dyed curly maple.  Excuse the quality.


----------



## KD5NRH

dalecamino said:


> I'm making it , to learn how to play



Just do this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKajzGlRqd0

Or this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NatPKoMRnUA

Then make a pair and try this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmEoN1iKvnc

I mean, after all, even little kids can figure these things out:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xRARmrorGU


----------



## Dalecamino

chriselle said:


> Moving right along I see Chuck....looking good.


Thanks Chris . One more coat of Laquer on the neck , then wet sand and polish . New bridge , pick-ups and string thru ferrals will be here Tuesday .



SRT8invasion said:


> Blue food coloring makes a great translucent dye. Dyed buckeye burl and acrylic. The stand dyed curly maple. Excuse the quality.


That is a nice shade of blue and , a nice pen . Already have the dye though . Thanks for the suggestion and , photos .



KD5NRH said:


> Just do this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKajzGlRqd0
> 
> Or this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NatPKoMRnUA
> 
> Then make a pair and try this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmEoN1iKvnc
> 
> I mean, after all, even little kids can figure these things out:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xRARmrorGU


 This should be no problem for me , in about a hundred years . :redface::beat-up:


----------



## rdunn12

I started making the patterns for my first guitar today,I am not going to do the kit thing (may be a big mistake) luckily I have a strat i can take apart to make patterns and such.I would like to see your progress.Made the pattern for the body today,I think it turned out ok .


----------



## Dalecamino

rdunn12 said:


> I started making the patterns for my first guitar today,I am not going to do the kit thing (may be a big mistake) luckily I have a strat i can take apart to make patterns and such.I would like to see your progress.Made the pattern for the body today,I think it turned out ok .


If you have tools for routing and drilling wire channels , cutting for frets and nut , then you're not making a mistake . I just chose the easiest direction for ME . :redface: I got the backside of the neck and head finished today . Have to get some Lemon oil for the Fretboard tomorrow . 

Glad you decided to go for it Ronald . I'd like to see your progress too .


----------



## rdunn12

Well here is my first pattern for the body,just the outer part of the body.


----------



## rdunn12

dalecamino said:


> If you have tools for routing and drilling wire channels , cutting for frets and nut , then you're not making a mistake . I just chose the easiest direction for ME . :redface: I got the backside of the neck and head finished today . Have to get some Lemon oil for the Fretboard tomorrow .
> 
> Glad you decided to go for it Ronald . I'd like to see your progress too .


 

wow that looks really good hope my neck turns out that good!!


----------



## rdunn12

My sons guitar.


----------



## Dalecamino

Now THAT is cool ! Did he , or you build that one ?  I guess I should have mentioned how I finished the neck . Not trying to initiate a tutorial , but just briefly , I put probably 8 coats (I didn't count them) Deft Clear Gloss in a spray can . Let it dry in the sun for a few hours . Wet sand 400 , then just like my pens , went thru all my MM pads sanding carefully along the edges and the taped Rosewood Fretboard . Novus II , Maguires Swirl Remover . 
Thanks for the photo Ron !


----------



## rdunn12

No,that is a B.C. Rich Warlock.


----------



## chriselle

rdunn12 said:


> No,that is a B.C. Rich Warlock.



I always got such a kick out of BC Rich designs...cool to look at but not the most ergonomic to play.  But on what other occasion can you say, "Rich Bitch!" and not get slapped...:wink:  Keep us up to date on your build, too.  That design looks like you are thinking of a thru body neck...might actually be easier with all those curves around the neck pocket. Looking good.


----------



## Dalecamino

I got my bridge , and string thru ferrals today and , wouldn't you know , there's a snag already ? The pre-routed cavity for the bridge pup isn't big enough for the pup after mounting to the bridge , using the pre-drilled screw holes for mounting the bridge to the body . May have to go back out and measure then drill new holes . I'll have to mount the neck to the body (which I hadn't planned on doing just yet) It has to be 25 1/2 " from the nut to the saddles . My measurements will determine whether I'll re-locate mounting holes or make that cavity bigger without a router ('cause I don't have one ) :beat-up: I'll report my findings later .:redface:


----------



## jbostian

Cool project Chuck.  I built a strat copy a while back.  That was one of my first projects that got me into woodworking.  Not that I did much to the kit other then paint it and slap it together.  What parts did you upgrade?

Jamie


----------



## skiprat

Hey Chuck....don't forget that once you have finished it, you *HAVE* to make a miniature pen version,  :biggrin::tongue:


----------



## Dalecamino

jbostian said:


> Cool project Chuck. I built a strat copy a while back. That was one of my first projects that got me into woodworking. Not that I did much to the kit other then paint it and slap it together. What parts did you upgrade?
> 
> Jamie


Thanks Jamie ! I upgraded Pick-ups and got a Wilkinson Gold bridge but , it's not going to work for me . Looks like I'll use the one that came with the kit . I'm having a problem with Guitar.com not answering my emails so , I may have a bridge for sale . :redface:



skiprat said:


> Hey Chuck....don't forget that once you have finished it, you *HAVE* to make a miniature pen version, :biggrin::tongue:


 Steve !!  Did you HAVE to ??  :redface: I can do that as soon as you get up the tutorial ! :tongue: That is just too cool .:wink:


----------



## jbostian

dalecamino said:


> Thanks Jamie ! I upgraded Pick-ups and got a Wilkinson Gold bridge but , it's not going to work for me . Looks like I'll use the one that came with the kit . I'm having a problem with Guitar.com not answering my emails so , I may have a bridge for sale . :redface:


 
Sorry to hear you are having problems with the company.  I was wondering if you were going to use the leftover pieces to build another guitar from scratch.

Jamie


----------



## Dalecamino

jbostian said:


> Sorry to hear you are having problems with the company. I was wondering if you were going to use the leftover pieces to build another guitar from scratch.
> 
> Jamie


 Thanks Jamie , I don't think I'll be using these pieces . If and , when I build another one , I'll upgrade them too .


----------



## JohnU

Ive always wanted to build one too Chuck.  Im hoping to give it a try when my "to do" list is smaller. Ive always wanted to make the front out of a pair of match book buckeye burl slabs.  Looking forward to seeing your results.  Congrats!  John


----------



## Dalecamino

JohnU said:


> Ive always wanted to build one too Chuck. Im hoping to give it a try when my "to do" list is smaller. Ive always wanted to make the front out of a pair of match book buckeye burl slabs. Looking forward to seeing your results. Congrats! John


 Thanks John , you'd have to be pretty ambitious and patient to take that on but , that would be a VERY nice looking guitar . I'd like to see it done . DO keep an eye on this thread for more pics . I think I have everything I'm going to use and , will resume work on it tomorrow .


----------



## Dalecamino

Got the Tuners mounted , drilled and reamed the string-thru holes for the ferrals and strings , wiped the Fretboard down with Lemon Oil and sprayed the body with Transluscent Blue dye yesterday . Still tacky , so I'll wait another day or two before clearcoat . Learning alot as I go for the next one . This project IS fun . 

Still NO response from guitarfetish.com for returning the wrong pick-up they sent me . I've sent four emails so far . I even sent the pick-up back to them . If I don't hear from them , it might be money well spent . It will be the last time I order anything from that place .


----------



## chriselle

Looking good Chuck.  Sorry to hear about your trouble with Guitarfetish especially since I'm the one who mentioned them:redface:.  I know they have a bad habit of sending out wrong product but I have heard they do a good job of making it right.....I hope that hasn't changed.  I have bought loads of their pups, bridges, tuners, strap locks etc..over the years and never had a problem.  At their prices I have bought a large majority of their pups just to try out.  Some are good others were used as parts for winding my own (an abandoned hobby:biggrin and some were just tossed in the trash.  There is a reason VanZant, lollar, Holmes, Barden, Bareknuckles.....etc....pups cost what they do.  I hope you things straighted out.

Chris


----------



## Dalecamino

Thanks Chris ! I DO NOT hold you responsible for what GF does or does not do . You've been very helpful and , I appreciate it :biggrin:. To their credit , I must say their prices were good and , they got the parts out quickly on both orders . Only one item was wrong . I just have not received a reply to any emails yet . But , I'm moving forward .


----------



## chriselle

Ok Chuck, here are few of my builds that are in my current quiver of  go-to guitars.

The first is an ash tele body with a fender neck I stole off a basswood  body fender Japan tele.  Finish is urethane as I can't get nitro in  Japan.  It has had several changes of hardware and pickup combinations  and I think I have settled on a "Nashville" layout using an original (yes ORIGINAL) '62  bridge pup and two hand wound reverse stagger pups made by the builder that does the  custom shop Momose pickups (very nice).  It's like a strat with snarl  while still maintaining some great in-between sounds.  The pickguard was  a quick route to test out the pups and I never got around to cutting  out another....meh, does the job.

The second is the mahogany strat I told you about.  Now, this one has  some mojo.....the neck is a delicious 57 RI Fender Japan that I took off  a nice ....umm.....57 Reissue.  The body is four part mahogany.  Finish  is minwax poly.  Trem is standard Fender but with a steel trem block.   Pups are Kinman AVN blues noiseless which I really like....which is good  because they certainly are not cheap.  I call this my David Gilmour  (Pink Floyd) model as it just drips with meaty sweet tone and screams  like a mofo when you dig in.  BTW, the holes in the pick guard are for a  GK2 guitar synth pup.

Anyway,  just wanted to share.

  Chris


----------



## Dalecamino

Yeh , now see.....THAT'S what I had in mind when I started this . Beautiful guitars there Chris . Very nice work and , sounds like you got the good parts for it. That tone is exactly what I wanted . I read that hand wound pups are best . I'll just have to see if the pups I got will cut it . Thanks a bunch for showing these ! Hey , everythings backwards on these ! :biggrin:


----------



## hewunch

If you need a pickup this guy has some good lightly used ones http://www.chrisguitars.com/parts.html


----------



## chriselle

Here's a sound file....the strat trem getting abused...lol. Amp is an 18 watt before dialing out some unwanted low end fizz.   Not me singing!    I'm much better..:wink:

http://soundclick.com/share?songid=9142763


----------



## GoodTurns

Chris....hate to break it to you, but it appears you had the directions backwards when building those and they are now defective and can only be played "wrong-handed"  :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

hewunch said:


> If you need a pickup this guy has some good lightly used ones http://www.chrisguitars.com/parts.html


 Thanks Hans , I took a quick look and found it interesting . I'll keep it on file for the future build .


chriselle said:


> Here's a sound file....the strat trem getting abused...lol. Amp is an 18 watt before dialing out some unwanted low end fizz. Not me singing! I'm much better..:wink:
> 
> http://soundclick.com/share?songid=9142763


Thanks Chris . That's what I'm talkin about . But , that's a little faster than I'll ever play . :redface:


----------



## Bree

Geeze... I go away for a couple of days and the guy has the tuners mounted, the body dyed, and is practically ready to start assembly!!


----------



## Dalecamino

Thanks Bree , I missed you're comments while you were gone :biggrin:......

Take a look at this . Spent all afternoon wet sanding and polishing :beat-up: All set for soldering and assembly . Then comes the fun part ......getting the strings and pups and neck adjusted :redface:


----------



## Oldwagon

It is looking good Chuck.I hope you can bring it down and play us  a song.Todd


----------



## Dalecamino

Oldwagon said:


> It is looking good Chuck.I hope you can bring it down and play us a song.Todd


 Thanks Todd ! Hope you like "Mary had a little lamb" :redface:


----------



## Bree

So what have we got going here... the patented Chuck Hutchings CA finish on the guitar??


----------



## chriselle

Looking Good Chuck!!  What color is the pickguard?  Once you get all the hardware on there it's going to look great.  Which pups did you settle on?...or at least:redface:....which ones did you order for an upgrade?  While you are waiting for the neck pup you could wire it up as an Esquire which actually have a great tone to them.  Good enough for Beck in the old days and Keith Urban in recent times....:wink:


----------



## chriselle

Bree said:


> So what have we got going here... the patented Chuck Hutchings CA finish on the guitar??



NO...... 


Urushiiiiiiiiiiii......:biggrin:


----------



## chriselle

GoodTurns said:


> Chris....hate to break it to you, but it appears you had the directions backwards when building those and they are now defective and can only be played "wrong-handed"  :biggrin:



No, I blame it on the guy who sent me the "up-side-down" templates....Boy I'll never do business with that guy again...:biggrin:  Had to learn how to play lefty, too.....
I AM talented, ya know!!:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

Bree said:


> So what have we got going here... the patented Chuck Hutchings CA finish on the guitar??


Uhhhh , not exactly....:redface: I DID wet sand 600-MM12000 Novus II , Maguires Scratch-X and Swirl remover . This Clearcoat is harder than CA and , there are STILL small scratches in it . But , another lesson . 



chriselle said:


> Looking Good Chuck!! What color is the pickguard? Once you get all the hardware on there it's going to look great. Which pups did you settle on?...or at least:redface:....which ones did you order for an upgrade? While you are waiting for the neck pup you could wire it up as an Esquire which actually have a great tone to them. Good enough for Beck in the old days and Keith Urban in recent times....:wink:


Upgraded both pups with Alnico . The neck is chrome capped . I'm almost ready to start wiring , but not sure where the + wires go on this board . The pick guard is white .



chriselle said:


> NO......
> 
> 
> Urushiiiiiiiiiiii......:biggrin:


In my DREAMS !!


----------



## chriselle

Give me a shout if you need a hand wiring it up.  There are a ton of pics and wiring diagrams on the net though.  A quick search will bring up hundreds.


----------



## Dalecamino

chriselle said:


> Give me a shout if you need a hand wiring it up. There are a ton of pics and wiring diagrams on the net though. A quick search will bring up hundreds.


 Thanks Chris , I've already looked at 50 of them but , none have the circuit board like this one has . May put up some pics tomorrow for you to look at . So you'll know what I'm talking about . One thing for sure , I'd hate to get this thing wired up the wrong way.


----------



## chriselle

dalecamino said:


> Thanks Chris , I've already looked at 50 of them but , none have the circuit board like this one has . May put up some pics tomorrow for you to look at . So you'll know what I'm talking about . One thing for sure , I'd hate to get this thing wired up the wrong way.



I'm sure you are using the white plastic 3 way switch, right?  That will get you started but since you are going through all the trouble to build a quality tele I would think about upgrading to some CTS pots and a CRL switch.  I guarantee that switch you have now will fail sooner or later....probably the former.  I know....your original kit is getting quite a few upgrades...

Also, wiring it up wrong won't have any adverse effects other than no sound, sound where there shouldn't be, or a buzz/hum.


----------



## Dalecamino

You are right . Gonna do some more shopping . :biggrin: Thanks !


----------



## rdunn12

Hey chuck thought i would give you an update I got the neck made today,man that is a lot of work.Neck is made from Alder and fret board is Red Heart.Sorry about the crappy photos.


----------



## Dalecamino

Ronald , that is looking good Man ! I'm sure it was alot of work . That's why I chose the kit on this one . :wink: Beautiful woods . Thanks for sharing the photos . Hope to see more . :biggrin:


----------



## bitshird

chriselle said:


> Here's a sound file....the strat trem getting abused...lol. Amp is an 18 watt before dialing out some unwanted low end fizz.   Not me singing!    I'm much better..:wink:
> 
> http://soundclick.com/share?songid=9142763



Damn man that's kickin it hard,


----------



## Dalecamino

Update ! I finally got an email from Guitarfetish . Apologized for the delay and , refunded the money for the wrong part I sent back . SO , I have ordered the switch & pots that Chris recommended from , bestguitarparts.com . Got copper sheild too . They have the best prices I have found so far . Thanks Chris !


----------



## Dalecamino

Another Update Got my new pots all wired up except for the ground wires and jack . I didn't order enough copper shielding for the cavities . Should have that and knobs tomorrow or Saturday . :biggrin:

Forgot to say Thanks again to Chris ! I'm really gonna like these pots and switch .


----------



## rdunn12

Man,somedays it is just better to close the doors to the shop and go have a cold one geez


----------



## Dalecamino

rdunn12 said:


> Man,somedays it is just better to close the doors to the shop and go have a cold one geez


 You said it !  No parts today either AND , won't have it before Tuesday . Guess I don't NEED to be in a hurry anyway . :wink:


----------



## chriselle

Hey Chuck,  I assume you tried fitting that control assembly into the control cavity?  It looks a little tight on the switch side with that wire down low.  Full size pots, too....might be tight.


----------



## Dalecamino

chriselle said:


> Hey Chuck, I assume you tried fitting that control assembly into the control cavity? It looks a little tight on the switch side with that wire down low. Full size pots, too....might be tight.


 Yep , it fits right now . I had to go look ! :redface: I'll have to pay attention to that when I get the rest of the wires hooked up . Thanks for asking about that . You sure have been a big help and , I appreciate it . :biggrin: Stay tuned , I'll have more pics in a few days .


----------



## chriselle

It looks like you're almost ready to plug it in.  Wait a minute...plug into what??  :wink:  Too bad we weren't a wee bit closer......I could stop by for a jam..


----------



## Dalecamino

chriselle said:


> It looks like you're almost ready to plug it in. Wait a minute...plug into what?? :wink: Too bad we weren't a wee bit closer......I could stop by for a jam..


 LOL , that would be great . But , you'd be the only one jammin' :redface:


----------



## Dalecamino

Coming along ..... it makes noise  Have a switch knob and Boomer strings on the way from StewMac . I'll have to shim the neck because it is not level . I may have to take it to the repair guy for that and intonation setting . It has its flaws in the finish and some scratches on the chrome , but that gives it a little "Road Warn" look :biggrin: It's been fun for a 1st build . I'm looking forward to the Strat . That one should be a better result . My step-son plays pretty well and , he is going to help us move to Florida . I wanted to give him a good guitar to play . 

Anyway , thanks for looking at all this and , thanks for the comments ! Thanks again to Chris for the advise and encouragement !


----------



## jbostian

Chuck that looks great.  You should be very pleased with it.  Can't wait to see your strat kit.

Jamie


----------



## chriselle

Hey Chuck, 

It looks pretty darned good for a first build.  There are a couple of serious concerns that are probably my fault for not explaining more thoroughly.  On my recomendation of running the strings through the body I failed to realize that your bridge was a top loader.  Now as it is you can terminate the strings at the bridge or run them through your "custom" ferrules at the rear ala Schecter guitars.....interesting!!..   The shimming of the neck is more of a concern though...I wish I could see it.

On your next build I would suggest you go with a better kit from Warmoth or USA Custom Guitars....granted they are more expensive but they are a night and day difference in quality.  You can literally build a custom shop level guitar for under a grand.  I'm putting together my list of components for a "at no expense" Warmoth tele right now.


----------



## bitshird

Chuck, that's a nice looking Axe, I hope the shim job comes out good. sometimes just getting the frets leveled is a big help also. Just not a job for the meek of hart.


----------



## Bree

Well Chuck... 

It's a GUITAR!!  Great job!!!

Now it's time to cover it in leather and make it a Waylon Jennings Tele!!  Or heck just beat it up for awhile and ya gotcher Merle Haggard Tele!  

Or you can have super FUN with it!  Heck Pete Townsend used to smash them to pieces in the old days before Gibson SG's took possession of him!!  Made beaucoup bucks smashing Teles!!  There's an idea trapped in there waiting to come out.

Be creative.  But keep my Carvin DC-400 out of your creativity!  I am conservative with my guitars you know.
:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Dalecamino

jbostian said:


> Chuck that looks great. You should be very pleased with it. Can't wait to see your strat kit.
> 
> Jamie


Thanks Jamie , I am quite pleased with it . 



chriselle said:


> Hey Chuck,
> 
> It looks pretty darned good for a first build. There are a couple of serious concerns that are probably my fault for not explaining more thoroughly. On my recomendation of running the strings through the body I failed to realize that your bridge was a top loader. Now as it is you can terminate the strings at the bridge or run them through your "custom" ferrules at the rear ala Schecter guitars.....interesting!!.. The shimming of the neck is more of a concern though...I wish I could see it.
> 
> On your next build I would suggest you go with a better kit from Warmoth or USA Custom Guitars....granted they are more expensive but they are a night and day difference in quality. You can literally build a custom shop level guitar for under a grand. I'm putting together my list of components for a "at no expense" Warmoth tele right now.


Thanks Chris , I'm not too worried about the string holes yet . I think it will still work out . If not , I can fill the holes and use another bridge . I'm not set on shimming the neck . I may see about shaving some wood after taking some measurements . I will definately go with a Warmoth or USA Custom next time . I'll let you know how this string set-up works out . Please post your build here when you get started . 



bitshird said:


> Chuck, that's a nice looking Axe, I hope the shim job comes out good. sometimes just getting the frets leveled is a big help also. Just not a job for the meek of hart.


Thanks Ken , the good thing is , frets are already leveled and polished . 


Bree said:


> Well Chuck...
> 
> It's a GUITAR!! Great job!!!
> 
> Now it's time to cover it in leather and make it a Waylon Jennings Tele!! Or heck just beat it up for awhile and ya gotcher Merle Haggard Tele!
> 
> Or you can have super FUN with it! Heck Pete Townsend used to smash them to pieces in the old days before Gibson SG's took possession of him!! Made beaucoup bucks smashing Teles!! There's an idea trapped in there waiting to come out.
> 
> Be creative. But keep my Carvin DC-400 out of your creativity! I am conservative with my guitars you know.
> :wink::wink::wink:


Thanks Bree , Pete Townsend and Kyle Bush are idiots !  Smashing guitars  I'll keep that leather idea in the back of my mind :wink: Why not send that Carvin to me and , I'll see what I can do to it :biggrin: 

I appreciate the comments everybody ! Thanks !


----------



## Bree

dalecamino said:


> Thanks Bree , Pete Townsend and Kyle Bush are idiots !  Smashing guitars  I'll keep that leather idea in the back of my mind :wink: Why not send that Carvin to me and , I'll see what I can do to it :biggrin:
> 
> I appreciate the comments everybody ! Thanks !


 
Geeze Chuck now you are sounding like Dave Matthews!  I loved watching Pete smash his Teles.  It got your blood moving!!  I guess you are getting old now.  Lost that 60's SPIRIT!

So that means that you are going to have to PLAY the Tele and get some UTube video embedded for us to watch.  

NO!  You are not getting your hands on the Carvin!  NO way!!


----------



## Dalecamino

OK !! It's DONE :wink: :biggrin: Only after I discovered having wired the output jackwards  made an awful noise :redface: But it sounds GOOD :biggrin: Thanks for all the comments along the way . It was a fun project and , can't wait to start on the Strat !


----------



## toolcrazy

I want to try a stat, too. But can you get a decent guitar with the stock part? I can't afford to buy the kit and do the upgrades.


----------



## Dalecamino

Steve , there are so many ways you can go it's unbelievable . But , if you look at the places Chris referred to in his posts , you'll find what you're looking for . I actually didn't spend too much even with the upgrades , although I could have saved some shipping expense if I would have had a list of everything I needed to upgrade in my first order . I have not totalledeverything yet and , not sure I should :redface: If you need help , let me know !

To answer your question , I think it would be decent with stock parts .


----------



## Jgrden

dalecamino said:


> OK !! It's DONE :wink: :biggrin: Only after I discovered having wired the output jackwards  made an awful noise :redface: But it sounds GOOD :biggrin: Thanks for all the comments along the way . It was a fun project and , can't wait to start on the Strat !


You have allot of posts. Keep it up. I enjoy what you write.


----------



## Dalecamino

Jgrden said:


> You have allot of posts. Keep it up. I enjoy what you write.


 Thank you John . I've actually slowed down a bit :biggrin:


----------



## Bree

Ya can't beat that for a first guitar!!  Great job Chuck!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

Bree said:


> Ya can't beat that for a first guitar!! Great job Chuck!
> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 Thank you Bree ! :biggrin: The things I've learned on this one will certainly help on the Strat ! :wink:


----------



## Rfturner

I am throwing my hat into this ring I just bought a kit today off ebay I will post pics once I get it (Les Paul copy) 

Dale your guitar looks great I am kinda jealous, I will be learning how to play as well after I get mine made up


----------



## Dalecamino

Rfturner said:


> I am throwing my hat into this ring I just bought a kit today off ebay I will post pics once I get it (Les Paul copy)
> 
> Dale your guitar looks great I am kinda jealous, I will be learning how to play as well after I get mine made up


 Well all right ! :biggrin: You know what they say around here Ryan ,"No pics , didn't happen" :biggrin: So first thing you do when you open that box is , grab the camera . I like the Les Pauls since I can remember listening to him and Mary Ford on the radio . :redface: Good luck and , have fun ! :wink:


----------



## Rfturner

dalecamino said:


> Well all right ! :biggrin: You know what they say around here Ryan ,"No pics , didn't happen" :biggrin: So first thing you do when you open that box is , grab the camera . I like the Les Pauls since I can remember listening to him and Mary Ford on the radio . :redface: Good luck and , have fun ! :wink:


 
Yes I know no pics didn't happen It has not been shipped out yet though. all the parts are in that little bag


----------



## Dalecamino

That is an outstanding looking body . Is that the actual kit you will receive ? Looks like a little spalting in the grain . How will you finish it ? Nice find Ryan .


----------



## Rfturner

I am pretty sure this is the one it will have a spalted maple top, I plan on staining Dark red almost black outer edge that fades towards the middle where it will be just natural wood, I am still playing with the idea but I am not going to paint it I want to leave it pretty much natural. I know that it does not have the pick guard so I will purchase one I am thinking tortise shell. It comes with blacked out componets so I may change them out with chrome ones


----------



## Dalecamino

I like that idea . Should be a nice color and finish .


----------



## DurocShark

Well, now you done it. My daughter has been bugging for a guitar for a while (she's 8...sigh). I've been tempted to just buy one of the hundred buck pink guitars at Toys R Us. But crap is crap. 

Now I want to buy a kit and build her one. Ack! I play bass (total duffer) and we could jam together. heh...

One of these would be more than enough I think: http://grizzly.com/products/Telecaster-Guitar-Kit/H8068

I have amps too. . .


----------



## Dalecamino

That looks pretty much the same as mine however , this one has the ferrels for the strings to go thru the body AND, holes in the bridge . Looks like the pots are pre-wired too . Cost is a little more but hey....it saves you some work . 

BTW,as a father of two girls , keep her at home learning to play guitar :wink:

Thanks for posting the link !


----------



## Rfturner

Check ebay you may be able to get a great deal


----------

